# What are these



## hemry1982 (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Take'm (Dec 6, 2011)

Wild Trillium flowers.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

And often companion plants to morels !!!


----------



## hemry1982 (Aug 12, 2009)

its a mushroom it was growing on the log


----------



## MIshroomer (Apr 9, 2015)

hemry, need to see the underside of the fungus. cap shot is not enough to go by. if i were to guess i would say oyster mushroom, but i need to see the underside of it to see if it has gills or what.


----------



## hemry1982 (Aug 12, 2009)

I didn't take an underside picture I was just curious cause I usually only hunt morels


----------



## MIshroomer (Apr 9, 2015)

there are lots of easily identifiable mushrooms besides morels to get your hands on, and honestly i like them all just as much as i do morels. each has their own unique flavors that i have tried so far. more excuses to be in the woods too!


----------



## hemry1982 (Aug 12, 2009)

I did try some pheasant backs today I wasn't a fan


----------



## MIshroomer (Apr 9, 2015)

hemry1982 said:


> I did try some pheasant backs today I wasn't a fan


yeah there are so many other good ones i never even look at those things. oysters have no look alikes, and fruit specifically on hardwood (aspen, cherry, maple). i LOVE oyster mushrooms and finding them super fresh is the one of my favorites. gotta beat the bugs to them. they will be starting after morel season is done.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Try Albatrellus, maybe A. subrubescens. Was it in pine ?


----------



## hemry1982 (Aug 12, 2009)

It was on a dead log laying on the ground


----------



## rugbym10sflyu (Jan 19, 2011)

underside is a necessity if you actually want an ID


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

This time of year a lot of great edible mushrooms are going to start and have already.. 2 of my favorites are just around the corner., Chantelles, and black trumpets.. both easy to id.. get a good field guide so you can expand from just morels.. and dont be afraid to ask questions. Better safe than sorry! !!


----------



## rugbym10sflyu (Jan 19, 2011)

chanterelles are up!


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Yup, found some yesterday, but they are a few weeks early for my area. Wild berries are still small & green too.


----------



## rugbym10sflyu (Jan 19, 2011)

good eyes even seeing those!


----------

